# Mustard sauce



## lawnman (Dec 2, 2006)

Made it last nite , tasted this am wow is that good.  Thanks  Frank


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey lawnman what was it that you made?


----------



## lawnman (Dec 3, 2006)

Mustard sauce


----------

